# Mighty cheap fly tail.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you ever think about alternative uses for every day items that are usually thrown away? I do but then I am a little bit warped. I always seem to be a little past top dead center if you know what I mean.

The litle hangers used in stores have intrigued me for years but I never got around to experimenting with them until yesterday. The hangers have always reminded me of the "C tail" plastic grubs. Why, I wondered, couldn't I use the hanger for a template to cut fly tails? They are about the right size.

I chose some 1.5 mil silver mylar film for the tails. If you doubt the durability of this material, look at all the mylar streamers hanging in the wind at car lots--same stuff.

The curvature of the hanger is just right for a wiggle tail. I laid the hanger on top of a sheet of silver mylar and cut a tail using a disposable surgical scaple. A single edged razor should work ok too.

The tail wiggles like a snake. A ladyfish took the only fly I've tied with them so far. All I can figure is a bad knot. 

Take a look at the tail. I'll cut another and show a fly using it.

The red stuff in the background is a thin, self healing cutting board.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Very interesting...


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the way you think. I am cutting and shaping foam head from $1 flip-flops from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

tat said:


> I like the way you think. I am cutting and shaping foam head from $1 flip-flops from Hobby Lobby.


Hobby Lobby has some of THE BEST fly tying/lure building supplies. Just have to get creative and look all over the place for anything that might work. My wife thinks it's funny, when we go there together I get more excited than she does.


----------

